#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  How do I learn advancd online video marketing?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Hundreds of businesses are choosing online video marketing, Because viewers spent longer observance in digital videos than ever before.
Videos bring more benefits for publishers.Video ads get additional participating than banners ads. I would like to learn about online video marketing.



Can you guys tell me from where i can learn about online video marketing?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hundreds of businesses are choosing online video marketing, Because viewers spent longer observance in digital videos than ever before.
> Videos bring more benefits for publishers.Video ads get additional participating than banners ads. I would like to learn about online video marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me from where i can learn about online video marketing?


Hi Bhavya !

If you want learn advanced online video marketing ?
Require for basic requirements
1.Computer 
2.Adobe Premiere pro is recommended but any editor (free) can be used.
3.Choose better online course 
For instance ,
udemy.com on of the best learning platform used it

----------


## Moana

> Hi Bhavya !
> 
> If you want learn advanced online video marketing ?
> Require for basic requirements
> 1.Computer 
> 2.Adobe Premiere pro is recommended but any editor (free) can be used.
> 3.Choose better online course 
> For instance ,
> udemy.com on of the best learning platform used it


Don't be put off by the inclusion of the word _business_ - it just means that this is a video production and video marketing course designed to help you make money with the skills and expertise that you'll learn thats all I would say!

----------


## Moana

> Hi Bhavya !
> 
> If you want learn advanced online video marketing ?
> Require for basic requirements
> 1.Computer 
> 2.Adobe Premiere pro is recommended but any editor (free) can be used.
> 3.Choose better online course 
> For instance ,
> udemy.com on of the best learning platform used it


Don't be put off by the inclusion of the word _business_ - it just means that this is a video production and video marketing course designed to help you make money with the skills and expertise that you'll learn thats all I would say!

----------

